# Planted terrarium and toads



## Paint Me Proud (17 February 2014)

Took a couple fo shots tonight of my planted terrarium (paludarium). I built the interior from scratch 12 months ago and planted it all up.

It is maturing really nicely and is now inhabited by 5 Fire Bellied Toads and 2 Crested Geckos.







Two of my Toads - both males













Geckos were still fast asleep, lol.


----------



## jasmine (9 April 2014)

Lovely  I have a horned frog, fascinating creatures


----------

